# News from Vir2 (BASiS, Mojo, Elite Orchestral Percussion)...



## Big Bob (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*



> It's powered by a total amount of more than 20000 KSP lines per instrument (compact output with code optimization!).



Wow! >20,000 lines of compacted and optimized code :roll: You might just be King of the Mountain :lol: (unless someone else has written a 30K line script :wink: )

Is that distributed over several script slots? How else do you get Kontakt to handle it :? All kidding aside, it looks like you've been very busy developing a lot of exciting stuff. It's great to see this kind of thing happening with both you and Nils. I wish you both all the best. o-[][]-o 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Congratulations Benjamin!!!!!

I'll be visiting NAMM on Friday... and maybe also Saturday. I'll try to stop by that booth. I'm sure your scripts are going to be amazing.

20,000 lines of code.... WOW. That must be 1 mega patch.

Congrats again Benjamin!!.

Cheers,

T


----------



## ComposerDude (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Wow - good job Benjamin! 20K lines is quite a significant amount of work.

I won't be at NAMM but will look to the glowing reports of others.

-Peter


----------



## kotori (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Hey Benjamin,

Congratulations for that extraordinary work! Too bad I'm not going to NAMM - would have been really nice to drop by and get the chance to talk to you. I hope you'll get many visitors to your booth and have a nice time there.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Nils,

thank you! 



> Too bad I'm not going to NAMM


Me neither! I would have loved to got there, but a flight from Germany is a little bit to expensive for a two day trip  

Maybe you'll be on Musikmesse Frankfurt this year? Would be really cool to meet you there!

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## kotori (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

I see. For some reason I got the impression that you were going there. Anyway, since your scripts are still going I hope at least they will have a nice stay there and get to meet many interesting people.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

I'll be there and I'll take notes on anything related to Kontakt... like developer tools, libraries, the general excitement level, 64 bit support, translation software, and people. 

I'll post a "NAMM According to Kontakt User" report in this forum. :D 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Tod (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*



Thonex @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> I'll post a "NAMM According to Kontakt User" report in this forum. :D
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T



That would be great T, be looking forward to it. o-[][]-o


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Hi everybody,
here are more details about Mojo: Horn Section i mentioned above:



> *12 instruments (trumpet, trumpet mute, trombone, trombone mute, soprano sax, alto sax, tenor sax, bari sax, flugelhorn, clarinet, bass trombone, piccolo trumpet)
> 
> *Unique auto-ensembling feature: a knob on the interface lets you toggle between 1-10 players in the ensemble. Moving this knob causes the engine to call up the extra players and space them out in the stereo field. (You do have control over width and other sonic characteristics of the ensemble.)
> 
> ...



Best,
Benjamin


----------



## tobyond (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Hey Benjamin, I was checking out this at NAMM and was quite impressed. One thing I didn't get a straight answer for was about the auto-ensembling feature, does it actually load additional horns or is it some scripting magic with a single sample that makes it happen?


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Are you going to visit NAMM? See some new Kontakt VI libraries with MASSIVE scripting...*

Hi Tobyond!

Unfortunately i can't give you a straight answer either. All i can say is that there isn't only one take of each sample in the library and it's *not* a simple ensemble maker script 8) We've worked very hard (and long) to implement this feature!

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## tobyond (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks man, I'm really excited about this library, if it lives up to the small amount I heard it will be an affordable, playable brass library, something that is sorely needed.


----------

